# Food Safety News - 12/21/2020 ... To avoid pathogens, avoid raw meat, eggs, egg nog and flour this holiday season



## daveomak.fs (Dec 21, 2020)

*To avoid pathogens, avoid raw meat, eggs, egg nog and flour this holiday season*
By Jonan Pilet on Dec 21, 2020 12:05 am Have you heard of Tiger Meat or Cannibal Sandwiches? If you’re from Wisconsin, I’m sure you have. I was introduced to this holiday tradition by my fiance’s family, who are all from northern Wisconsin. This tradition is an appetizer of raw, lean ground beef served on bread with sliced onions, salt and pepper. It is... Continue Reading



*Norway investigates Yersinia increase*
By News Desk on Dec 21, 2020 12:03 am Health officials in Norway are investigating a rise in Yersinia infections in recent weeks. Folkehelseinstituttet (the Norwegian Institute of Public Health) reported an increased incidence of Yersinia enterocolitica O3. So far, infection has been detected in 10 people who live in several counties. An outbreak investigation has been started with relevant local officials, the Veterinary... Continue Reading



*FDA warning letter to producer references Trader Joe’s salsa*
By News Desk on Dec 21, 2020 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


*USDA concerned about chicken from China; fake U.S. inspection mark used*
By News Desk on Dec 20, 2020 03:39 pm The product is no longer available to consumers, but USDA officials have issued a public alert for certain organic imported raw chicken wings because they are marked with a fraudulent establishment number. Label information printed in Chinese makes it more difficult for consumers to identify the product. “Di-Da Di-Da USA Corp., a Saratoga, Cal., establishment... Continue Reading


*Unknown volume of meat, poultry products under recall for lack of inspections*
By News Desk on Dec 20, 2020 03:02 pm Perfect Pasta Inc. of Addison, IL, is recalling an undetermined amount of heat treated, not shelf stable frozen meat and poultry products that were produced without the benefit of federal inspection, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) has reported. The various packages of frozen meat and poultry products were produced... Continue Reading


*Nestle recalls so
me Lean Cuisine dinners because of several consumer complaints about plastic*
By News Desk on Dec 20, 2020 02:13 pm The public are being asked to check their freezers for a flavor of Lean Cuisine frozen dinners because consumers have been complaining about pieces of hard plastic in the product. Nestle has launched a nationwide recall. The Lean Cuisine baked chicken with mashed potatoes and gravy have “best before” dates in October 2021, according to... Continue Reading


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 21, 2020)

Lol I don't need the cdc to tell me not to eat a "cannibal sandwich" anymore than I need a label on shampoo to say for external use only lol


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 21, 2020)

You can now actually buy cookie dough that is safe to eat who would of thought there was a market for that  From Granddaughter stash


----------



## dr k (Dec 21, 2020)

If you Sous Vide you can pasteurize your own eggs for mousse, eggnog, Tom and Jerry cocktail batter etc @ 135°\75 minutes. Egg whites start cooking about 142° so the whites will be fine but possibly a little cloudy from the warm bath. Pasteurized whites may take a little longer if being whipped but no texture or flavor difference when pasteurized. After bath gets to 135 put eggs in a ziplock bag put open bag in bath and fill with water then seal and drop it. If an egg breaks, the SV bath doesn't turn into egg drop soup.


----------

